# Trade Rumors



## MaliTay

How valid are the Portland/Philly and GS/Philly trade rumors I've been hearing about?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*well......*

more valid then a made up trade, but just like any trade , its unpredictable whether it will happen. King denied the Warrior trade but that might mean he likes it. Is confusing but i think if they sign Cisse, draft Stoudemire, and maybe add a fa. They dojn't need to trade. AI and Brown will work if they win. Don't worry.


----------



## pointguard86

this is one of those trades that would not go away. especially the GSW one. same thing with the Blazers one. rumors say that Deke gets traded for Dale Davis & Bonzi Wells. apparently Portland is positioning to get Penny Hardaway from the Suns for i think Damon & Zach Randolph (not too sure about this). with Derek Anderson on board and Bozi with an expiring contract it seems possible. for the golden state trade they are not naming any names yet but some people are saying it's our #16 pick for a big man (maybe Danny Fortson or Eric Dampier).


----------



## Ray3Iverson3

i hope the 76ers start trading some players to get some new players in. All i want the 76ers to do is keep snow and iverson and ill be jsut fine. I dont care if u trade the rest of the team away as long as u get good players I sure hope the sixers can get a good draft pick they should try and get kareem rush SF he played for missouri. They should do some trading tho trade way mutombo for sure


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*yeah*

I'm sure Mutumbo is in high demand in the west. Who else can matchup with Shaq( he stil gets dominated) I could see a Mutumbo 4 Lafrentz and money, but i dont know if the Sixers would take that.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by *pointguard86 *
> this is one of those trades that would not go away. especially the GSW one. same thing with the Blazers one. rumors say that Deke gets traded for Dale Davis & Bonzi Wells. apparently Portland is positioning to get Penny Hardaway from the Suns for i think Damon & Zach Randolph (not too sure about this). with Derek Anderson on board and Bozi with an expiring contract it seems possible. for the golden state trade they are not naming any names yet but some people are saying it's our #16 pick for a big man (maybe Danny Fortson or Eric Dampier).


Bonzi Wells would be the perfect fit here. He reminds me of Paul Pierce.


----------

